# HAUNTED RADIO: slumber camp massacre, buffalo zombie walk, knott's, tv news, & more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

*HAUNTED RADIO: slumber camp massacre, buffalo zombie walk, knott's, tv news, & more!!*

This week on Haunted Radio, we kick off our annual "Summer of slaughter" with news on Horror Realm, Haunted Slumber Camp Massacre, Buffalo Erie County Library Zombie Walk, Knott's Scary Farm, Zombie Apocalypse At Comic Con, Halloween Machine, Hatchet 3, Chiller, The Walking Dead, 1313 Mockingbird Lane, Clarice, The Exorcist, and more!!

Then, we give you next week's full list of DVD releases, and then we review the 2007 film, "28 Weeks Later!" Then, we debut our new segment, "Haunted Radio's Top Ten" and then our demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with the song, "Call All The Monsters!" All of this and so much more on the June 6 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-060612.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for mentioning our new magazine, "Halloween Machine". Great show as always!


----------



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

Always glad to help...and thanks for the kind words!! Keep up the good work on Halloween Machine!!


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Interesting. I'll have to check this out.


----------

